# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si Behet Nje Mashkull Per Vete ???

## klandestini

Si bëhet një mashkull për vete?! 



C'fare duhet te bej nje femer qe te kete gjithmone nje mashkull per vete. Qe ai ta degjoje ate me shum se te tjeret...dhe qe ata te kene nje lidhje te forte e te perjete ?

C'fare duhet te bej nje femer ? ne rast se : kupton qe mashkulli ka nje fare mosbesimi. Si duhet ta rikthej besimin ?

----------


## King_Arthur

ore e di si eshte puna mashkulli behet per vete kollaj me nje shikim dhe bam mrena bie 



femrat vertet futin shejtanin ne shishe po harrojne ti vene tapen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer qe te kete gjithmone nje mashkull per vete. Qe ai ta degjoje ate me shum se te tjeret...dhe qe ata te kene nje lidhje te forte e te perjete ?


Shum gjera.. Por shumica e tyre burojne instiktivisht nga zemra.. Nese ajo e do me shpirt mashkullin do ishte ne gjendje te bente gjithcka per te.. Per mendimin tim, ngrohtesia qe ajo do i fale atij do e beje mashkullin ti qendroje sa me prane. 
Jane disa tipare qe nje mashkull do te veconte tek nje femer, si korrektesine e saj me te, karakteri qe ajo femer ka, sinqeriteti dhe besnikeria, masa e komunikimit ne cift si dhe varet se sa dashuri fal..dhe merr.. Qe te behen te gjitha kto duhet durim dhe mbi te gjitha qetesi.. Shum femra jane "ambicioze" dhe ndonjehere "shperthejne" duke ua bere jeten ferr dite e me dite partnereve te tyre dhe duke i merzitur per gjera koti.. gje e cila i ben ata te fillojne e tu largohen gjithmone e me teper..




> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer ? ne rast se : kupton qe mashkulli ka nje fare mosbesimi. Si duhet ta rikthej besimin ?


Do i duhet nje pune teper e madhe ajo qe ajo do te beje.. Ne radhe te pare do varej se pse ishte ky mosbesim.. Te rikthesh nje besim do te jete goxha e veshtire.. "buka e thyer nuk ngjitet me".. Nese ajo psh e ka tradhtuar dhe i dashuri/burri e ka falur, do duhet nje kohe e gjate ta riveje ne jete besimin tek partneri.. Do te thoja se besimi fitohet dhe nuk mund te besh me shum se sa nje riprezantim te vetvetes perseri me virtytet qe ke dhe pa gabuar ose perseritur nje gabim te meparshem perseri...

----------


## DI_ANA

> Si bëhet një mashkull për vete?! 
> 
> 
> 
> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer qe te kete gjithmone nje mashkull per vete. Qe ai ta degjoje ate me shum se te tjeret...dhe qe ata te kene nje lidhje te forte e te perjete ?
> 
> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer ? ne rast se : kupton qe mashkulli ka nje fare mosbesimi. Si duhet ta rikthej besimin ?



Per mendimin tim asgje...asgje pervec dhenies se dashurise me te sinqerte dhe respektit....mjafton!
Ne momentin kur nje femer merr te gjitha keto,duhet detyrimisht qe ato te merren edhe nga pala tjeter,sepse ndryshe asgje nuk zgjat,asgje nuk mund te jete e perjetshme!!
Ne rastin kur femra eshte e drejte dhe mashkulli eshte mosbesues,ajo ska cte beje....do i thoja atij mashkulli "besimi fitohet" dhe jo "mosbesimi krijohet"!!!
Ne rastin kur femra genjen atehere do ti thoja atij mashkulli te vazhdonte jeten e tij.....
Dashuria nuk ka nevoje per mesim...ajo na jepet ne te gjitha format dhe qe te dy palet duhet te investojne per ta mbajtur sa me gjalle dhe sa me te gjate!

respekte

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Si bëhet një mashkull për vete?! 
> 
> 
> 
> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer qe te kete gjithmone nje mashkull per vete. Qe ai ta degjoje ate me shum se te tjeret...dhe qe ata te kene nje lidhje te forte e te perjete ?
> 
> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer ? ne rast se : kupton qe mashkulli ka nje fare mosbesimi. Si duhet ta rikthej besimin ?


nuk ma ha mandja se ka manual per kete, sepse cdo njeri ndryshon nga tjetri. Gjithsesi, sjellja korrekte e sidomos perkushtimi i dashuria bejne te veten, ne forcimin e lidhjes.

Nqs mashkulli ka nje fare mosbesimi, duhet t'i japi kohe e asnje shkas per te mosbesuar.

----------


## Izadora

> Si bëhet një mashkull për vete?! 
> 
> 
> 
> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer qe te kete gjithmone nje mashkull per vete. Qe ai ta degjoje ate me shum se te tjeret...dhe qe ata te kene nje lidhje te forte e te perjete ?
> 
> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer ? ne rast se : kupton qe mashkulli ka nje fare mosbesimi. Si duhet ta rikthej besimin ?



Te jesh vetvetja .

Dy rruga ka : Ai do rri ose do iki. 

Kur humb besimi ,ka ndodh dicka ,ka nje shkak.
100% nuk e rikthen dot, thjesht shpreson.

----------


## Enii

me magji ...lol

----------


## PINK

> Si bëhet një mashkull për vete?! 
> 
> 
> 
> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer qe te kete gjithmone nje mashkull per vete. Qe ai ta degjoje ate me shum se te tjeret...dhe qe ata te kene nje lidhje te forte e te perjete ?
> 
> C'fare duhet te bej nje femer ? ne rast se : kupton qe mashkulli ka nje fare mosbesimi. Si duhet ta rikthej besimin ?


ushqeje me love, perdite po nga pak fare. lol

----------


## bombona

mbaje pezull pas vetes e jepi embelsi se bie menjeher ne grep

----------


## Izadora

> mbaje pezull pas vetes e jepi embelsi se bie menjeher ne grep



hahahahahah  
ndac mbaje pezull,ndac vare ,
po nuk desh romeo nuk ke ca me i be  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bombona

> hahahahahah  
> ndac mbaje pezull,ndac vare ,
> po nuk desh romeo nuk ke ca me i be


naqe te gjith meshkujt nje mendje kan mir kush ja dikton shpejt hehehehhee
e po te jesh pak furba nuk ka romeo qe te reziston se fundja te gjith mendjojn me trutin e dyt hehehehe

----------


## Daniel Maker

> naqe te gjith meshkujt nje mendje kan mir kush ja dikton shpejt hehehehhee
> e po te jesh pak furba *nuk ka romeo qe te reziston* se fundja te gjith mendjojn me trutin e dyt hehehehe


Na e leni neve pra me ju thone ca duhet te boni per tna bo per vete..si boni amon si grat hunet gjith andej  :perqeshje: 

Hajde i her po ta majti bojm prov gjyle se dukesh shum e sigurt.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bombona

> Na e leni neve pra me ju thone ca duhet te boni per tna bo per vete..si boni amon si grat hunet gjith andej 
> 
> Hajde i her po ta majti bojm prov gjyle se dukesh shum e sigurt.


ja ra ky mrena...........
ps. e shikon sa e lehte eshte isadora

----------


## Daniel Maker

> ja ra ky mrena...........
> ps. e shikon sa e lehte eshte isadora


po cte boj hy mrena kollaj un........
ps shif se mun ta hiqje buzkuqin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bombona

> po cte boj hy mrena kollaj un........
> ps shif se mun ta hiqje buzkuqin


qa te bej se e kom fiksim me lan prova
ps mos me bej me fol se jan gati modeatoret me me perjashtu keshtu qe ..*.stop*

----------


## Daniel Maker

> qa te bej se e kom fiksim me lan prova
> ps mos me bej me fol se jan gati modeatoret me me perjashtu keshtu qe ..*.stop*


amon mle ca te dush po perpara hec merr kto qe ke harru ktu
ps mos shko sa ne lule e pras se bohen xheloz ata pranaj,ja bon me sy njonit ti e pastaj tjetrit ehehe ke prek naj njonin ne zemer.

Stop gjiths mos me harro. Do te ruj ne zemer e anej anash.

----------


## bombona

> amon mle ca te dush po perpara hec merr kto qe ke harru ktu
> ps mos shko sa ne lule e pras se bohen xheloz ata pranaj,ja bon me sy njonit ti e pastaj tjetrit ehehe ke prek naj njonin ne zemer.
> 
> Stop gjiths mos me harro. Do te ruj ne zemer e anej anash.


kom mesu nga nje mik qe thoshte i'm not fragile
edhe un do te te ruaj ne njdonje vend nese kam me pas,,,,,,,,,,,
*stop* tani

----------


## Daniel Maker

> kom mesu nga nje mik qe thoshte i'm not fragile
> edhe un do te te ruaj ne njdonje vend nese kam me pas,,,,,,,,,,,
> *stop* tani


shif se ai vazhdon te thot *I'm not fragile*
He gjeje nje ven gjeje..do ta them un ku tme fusesh ose ku hy qe me zen?
stop ti se jam burr e fjala funit osht e imja

----------


## bombona

> shif se ai vazhdon te thot *I'm not fragile*
> He gjeje nje ven gjeje..do ta them un ku tme fusesh ose ku hy qe me zen?
> stop ti se jam burr e fjala funit osht e imja


dhe un vazhdoj tia kthej me te njejten monedh 
ku eshte ai vendi se nuk po le vend pa e kerku e nuk po e gjej :rrotullo syte: 
stop du me than nu se boll ju kem duru 50 vjet te komunizmit tani ka ndryshu loja ,,si thu ti :xx:

----------


## mia@

Ji sexy, por vetem per ate,  e ndershme, dhe mundesisht mos fol fare, vetem kur do ti besh qejfin atij. Thuaj qe vdes per te dhe..........Jane dhe ca te tjera ........  :djall i fshehur:

----------

